# John deere 210 k241



## mikey24ynt (Mar 27, 2013)

Has anyone successfully swapped a newer motor in one of these? I'm building one and the k241 is as you know 30yrs old. Thanks, mike


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Mikey! You could be sailing uncharted waters here! I always like reading about the remodels.


----------

